# Oden Might Miss '07 Draft



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

Why does everyone think that he will be in the draft next year, every Bulls fan saying they'll likely land Oden next year as well. I really don't think he will be in the draft next year he's going to be in a top heavy draft which would be unwise to him.


----------



## TYRONE BIGGUMS (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft

YES 

1) Because barring injuries hes almost certainly a top 3 pick

2) Because getting drafted in the lottery earns you a LOT of money

3) Because he`s got shoes and jerseys to sell


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

Not taking Oden with the 1st pick in the 2007 draft is almost as stupid as the Houston Texans not taking Reggie Bush with the 1st pick in the 2006 NFL draft


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

He might be selective. Like he'll go through the draft process, be an early entry, not hire an agent, but only come out if a team he wants to go to, like say Chicago who is in championship contention already, and then hire an agent, but if some hopeless team gets the #1 pick, he might stay in school, he'll be the #1 pick whenever he comes out unless something big emerges.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

I can't imagine Oden not coming out. He would have to have an absolute flop of a freshman campaign to get taken out of the number 1 spot and I can't remember anyone turning down a certain number one pick. I don't think Oden will be quite as good right away in college that people think he will but I still think he'll be the number one pick.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



sloth said:


> He might be selective. Like he'll go through the draft process, be an early entry, not hire an agent, but only come out if a team he wants to go to, like say Chicago who is in championship contention already, and then hire an agent, but if some hopeless team gets the #1 pick, he might stay in school, he'll be the #1 pick whenever he comes out unless something big emerges.


pretty sure the college players have to decide if they're in or out before the order of the draft is decided.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

I don't know Oden seems like the kind that like school, when he was in High school people kept asking him if he was going to thr NBA,and he kept Strongly saying he was going to school.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I don't know Oden seems like the kind that like school, when he was in High school people kept asking him if he was going to thr NBA,and he kept Strongly saying he was going to school.


But then it became a moot point with the age requirement.

Once you get people telling you that you will be the #1 pick, and have a guaranteed contract with millions, most of the time you take the money


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



rainman said:


> pretty sure the college players have to decide if they're in or out before the order of the draft is decided.


No the deadline to pullout of the draft is like a week before the draft. The order is determined about a month before that.


----------



## TYRONE BIGGUMS (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I don't know Oden seems like the kind that like school, when he was in High school people kept asking him if he was going to thr NBA,and he kept Strongly saying he was going to school.


He would`nt have been a top 3 pick this year,wait till 2007 and hes making big bank.....ill wager 100 bucks with anyone that barring terminal injuries he will be leaving ohio state after 1 season


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



JNice said:


> I can't remember anyone turning down a certain number one pick.




Maybe not a certain no.1 pick but is Joakim Noah counted?
And Jay Williams in 2001.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

Tim Duncan was the last sure fire #1 pick to return to scholl and he did it twice.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



bruno34115 said:


> No the deadline to pullout of the draft is like a week before the draft. The order is determined about a month before that.



i still think the college and highschoolers have to anounce one way or another before the ping pong event, i think foreign players can pull out later, i just dont remember a case where a college player said i dont like this team or that and decided if he were going back to school. if i'm wrong on this i'll gladly admit it.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

As long as they dont sign with an agent, any player can pull out of the draft before the deadline. It's not like he would publicly say he wouldn't want to play for a certain team, he would probably just say he wants to wait another year to work on his skills. 

As for players that pull out on the deadline, tons did this year. Off the top of my head, Morris Almond, Mustafa Shakur, Marcus Williams (AZ), Richard Roby, Aaron Gray etc. Lottery Picks almsot never pull out of the draft. The last time something like that happened was when Stromile Swift almost pulled out before the '00 draft.

http://nbadraft.net/2006earlyentry.asp 

Scroll down a ways and it will show you all the college kids that pulled out a week before the draft.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



> Why does everyone think that he will be in the draft next year, every Bulls fan saying they'll likely land Oden next year as well. I really don't think he will be in the draft next year he's going to be in a top heavy draft which would be unwise to him.



in a top heavy draft where he is projected to go #1, that wouldn't be wise?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

i hope he does stay because he doesnt really have ne offensive skills besides dunks and tip ins. yea hes 7 foot but theres alot of 7 footers in the NBA that cant really do nething. he should stay at least 2 years and polish his skills.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



crazyfan said:


> Maybe not a certain no.1 pick but is Joakim Noah counted?
> *And Jay Williams in 2001*.


What did J-Will say again?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



vinsanity77 said:


> What did J-Will say again?




Jay Williams did not say anything.
He passed on a very high chance of being the 1st overall pick in 2001 and the only reason why he went 2nd in 02 was because of Yao.


----------



## TheVapors (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



TYRONE BIGGUMS said:


> He would`nt have been a top 3 pick this year,wait till 2007 and hes making big bank.....ill wager 100 bucks with anyone that barring terminal injuries he will be leaving ohio state after 1 season


Oden would have definately been the #1 this year, guaranteed. I'm a Raps fan, and one of our 2 glaring needs going into this offseason was a starting PG, and a big man, hell we traded to get Rasho and his huge contract. I'm sure the Raps organization would have picked him without hesitation.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



Bulls rock your socks said:


> i hope he does stay because he doesnt really have ne offensive skills besides dunks and tip ins. yea hes 7 foot but theres alot of 7 footers in the NBA that cant really do nething. he should stay at least 2 years and polish his skills.


So like Dwight Howard comming out of high school? Or like Amare?


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



sloth said:


> He might be selective. Like he'll go through the draft process, be an early entry, not hire an agent, but only come out if a team he wants to go to, like say Chicago who is in championship contention already, and then hire an agent, but if some hopeless team gets the #1 pick, he might stay in school, he'll be the #1 pick whenever he comes out unless something big emerges.



championship contention? i hope your joking? 

youre [Edit] the biggest homer ever


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

No, that award goes to sixersfanforlife.

Everyone keeps saying "barring major injuries" - Isn't Oden already out till the new year with a wrist injury? Or a good few months anyway.

Thing is, Oden doesn't need to come out in 2007 to be the top pick - he's likely to be picked number 1 regardless of which year he declares, that's how hyped/good he is.
In 2008, who would you rather have - Oden, Mayo or Love?

The answer's nearly always gonna be Oden.

If the dude decides to get an education in case he gets injured before he signs his first extension, more power to him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



rainman said:


> i still think the college and highschoolers have to anounce one way or another before the ping pong event, i think foreign players can pull out later, i just dont remember a case where a college player said i dont like this team or that and decided if he were going back to school. if i'm wrong on this i'll gladly admit it.


Players have to file their papers before the ping pong balls are drawn, but can withdraw up until one week before the draft. However, they can only do it once. The second time they file their paperwork they're in whether they like it or not.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

Oden's a different thinker... first, he went to Ohio State instead of Duke, UNC, etc.

He could feel he isn't ready even if he's really freaking good, and he might want to take more classes. Plus there's less work and travel in college ball.

Sure basketball people will tell him to go but he could easily listen to his mom, who I doubt will ask him to enter the NBA ASAP.

That's one reason I'm glad the 07 draft will have other studs.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

Or perhaps the injury puts things in perspective? Oden realizes he's vulnerable to an injury which ends his career and decides to come out in '07.

Few players in Oden's situation wouldn't come out. I don't care what you say nor how different Oden is. Money talks. It's one thing to claim you'd have gone to college anyways when you have no choice. It's another to turn down millions for another season of college basketball. Who was the last player in Oden's situation to not come out? A bonafide HS star compared to legends, the definite pick of the draft who didn't come out?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

I still think he stays for three years.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

I'll bet a pretty hefty sum that he stays atleast 2 years.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



ehmunro said:


> Players have to file their papers before the ping pong balls are drawn, but can withdraw up until one week before the draft. However, they can only do it once. The second time they file their paperwork they're in whether they like it or not.


That's actually not true. As long as you don't hire an agent, you can still go back to school. Randolph Morris for example went back to school after being in a draft.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

I don't think Greg Oden will be in this draft. He's a NO.1 whenever he enters and I think he's not going to rush his entry into the leauge. I think he enters when he has his game as fully devloped as he can get it befor making the jump and might stay 2 to even 4 years. Until his game is Tim Duncan refined, he's staying out of the draft waters.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

Oden is actually a very good student, he is majoring in Accting and has been quoted as stating he is focused on the educational aspects of college just as much as sports. 

For that reason I wouldn't be surprised if he stayed at least 2 years, he'll also be playing with his teammate from HS (Conley). 

His defensive game is NBA ready for sure though...the dude can protect the rim


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



MRedd22 said:


> championship contention? i hope your joking?
> 
> youre [Edit] the biggest homer ever


Playoff Team + Ben Wallace and Tyrus Thomas and PJ Brown = Championship Contention.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



JFizzleRaider said:


> Not taking Oden with the 1st pick in the 2007 draft is almost as stupid as the Houston Texans not taking Reggie Bush with the 1st pick in the 2006 NFL draft


Can we stop saying stuff like this until Reggie Bush actually does something? He hasn't even proved that he was worth the #2 pick. So he had a punt return for a TD. So did Devin Hester, who was taken in round 2. He's been okay. He hasn't proved he's anything yet. Oh, and nice turnovers last weekend.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



MRedd22 said:


> championship contention? i hope your joking?
> 
> youre [Edit] the biggest homer ever


You don't consider them championship contenders? lol
Someone's in denial. They're contenders.


----------



## hobbes2d (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



Jesus of CopyMat said:


> Can we stop saying stuff like this until Reggie Bush actually does something? He hasn't even proved that he was worth the #2 pick. So he had a punt return for a TD. So did Devin Hester, who was taken in round 2. He's been okay. He hasn't proved he's anything yet. Oh, and nice turnovers last weekend.


Word, Reggie Bush sucks.


----------



## hobbes2d (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Oden is actually a very good student, he is majoring in Accting and has been quoted as stating he is focused on the educational aspects of college just as much as sports.
> 
> For that reason I wouldn't be surprised if he stayed at least 2 years, he'll also be playing with his teammate from HS (Conley).
> 
> His defensive game is NBA ready for sure though...the dude can protect the rim


Ya it always cracks me up when people assume that Oden will just be 1 and done. He's a very humble, smart kid who actually has looked forward to going to college and getting an education. More then you can say for most kids who play ball, who basically only go to school because its a chance to enhance their NBA prospects.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



Nimreitz said:


> That's actually not true. As long as you don't hire an agent, you can still go back to school. Randolph Morris for example went back to school after being in a draft.


That has nothing to do with what I was saying. In order to be eligible to be drafted in the first place, you have to file paperwork with the NBA. The deadline for filing is _before_ the draft lottery, but you're allowed to pull out up to one week before the draft. The second time you file the paperwork, the NBA considers you draft eligible, whether or not you decide to go straight to the NBA. So, yes, after filing the paperwork a second time you can go back to college so long as you haven't hired an agent. But that doesn't mean that you're out of the draft pool.

As for Morris, he didn't have the good sense to get the **** away from Tubby Smith. If he had he might have been sitting in the catbird seat (because technically he's an unrestricted free agent now). Now all he is is a future Eurostar.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*

if oden doesn't come out after one year then he's dumb.

no reason to risk any more injury. he really has nothing to prove in college. he needs to be in the pros. and if he really cares about his education, he will still get one. going pro doesn't keep you from getting an education. he will just have a huge salary to pay for it with.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ntent_to_be_at_ohio_state_instead_of_the_nba/



> The Ohio State freshman is the biggest thing to hit college basketball in decades. Only the fourth two-time national high school player of the year, the 7-footer has dazzling, game-changing skills at both ends of the court. He's already so good, USA Basketball invited him to hang with LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and other NBA stars at its training camp this summer.
> 
> *But the 18-year-old might not be as eager to join the NBA as everyone thinks, especially with a wrist injury forcing him to miss the first half of the season.*
> 
> ...


Sorry season tankers.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Can a mod move this to the NBA draft forum?

Thanks.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Uh, what? Oden is forced to go to one a minimum of one year of college, that's the new NBA rule from last year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

EHL said:


> Uh, what? Oden is forced to go to one a minimum of one year of college, that's the new NBA rule from last year.


Yes. This is his first year, so he could be in the '07 draft. The article states he might stay another year for reasons such as he hasn't experienced the college environment. I don't know about that one, can't he experience the college environment without playing basketball? I'm sure he's treated exactly the same as if he were playing, that is pampered.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

EHL said:


> Uh, what? Oden is forced to go to one a minimum of one year of college, that's the new NBA rule from last year.


which is why he didnt go last year...
this is going to be his first year of college before he is eligible to enter the 07 draft


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

the reason i put this thread in the NBA general forum was because i wanted more responses.
mods might want to merge this with the "Is Oden Even Going To Be in the 07 Draft" below.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jasonskills said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ntent_to_be_at_ohio_state_instead_of_the_nba/
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry season tankers.


The injury is probably _why_ he enters. Contrary to popular belief, he isn't stupid. He's the #1 pick in 2007, even with the injury. However, if he _re-injures_ the wrist, well then NBA people will start to get a little nervous. I just can't see him risking a re-injury for the sake of partying and getting laid. There'll be plenty of that in the NBA anyway.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Oden has been saying forever that he will stay in college at LEAST 2 years. You can say he's stupid to stay, but it's his decision. He has his own way of looking at this. I expect him to come back some time in late December/ early January from his wrist injury. This year is a learning year for him and his fellow freshmen. In his 2nd year I expect them to WIN the NCAA championship. Then he will consider the NBA.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

LOYALTY said:


> Oden has been saying forever that he will stay in college at LEAST 2 years. You can say he's stupid to stay, but it's his decision. He has his own way of looking at this. I expect him to come back some time in late December/ early January from his wrist injury. This year is a learning year for him and his fellow freshmen. In his 2nd year I expect them to WIN the NCAA championship. Then he will consider the NBA.


Many players have said the same thing, then when the situation came around bolted for the NBA. Tim Duncan and Joakim Noah didn't. Nearly every other star did.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Many players have said the same thing, then when the situation came around bolted for the NBA. Tim Duncan and Joakim Noah didn't. Nearly every other star did.



Funny, everyone is saying how similar he is personality wise to Duncan. Hmmmm.....


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



rocketeer said:


> if oden doesn't come out after one year then he's dumb.
> 
> no reason to risk any more injury. he really has nothing to prove in college. he needs to be in the pros. and if he really cares about his education, he will still get one. going pro doesn't keep you from getting an education. he will just have a huge salary to pay for it with.



Yep he would be totally stupid to not do what he wants to and instead do whatever other people think he should do. Incredibly foolish for him to do what he wants with his life.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

It's really too early to tell. If Oden makes a quick recovery from his injury and has a good season and leads OSU to the National Championship, I don't see why he will stay for another season since he would have accomplished what he might have set out to in college ala Marvin Williams. Not every one's a Noah.

Furthermore, the endorsements he's gonna get will definitely play a factor in his decision.

Fancy OSU for the college double and really see Oden in next year's draft.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



Jesus of CopyMat said:


> You don't consider them championship contenders? lol
> Someone's in denial. They're contenders.



If they're such great championship contenders, why are they .500?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LOYALTY said:


> Oden has been saying forever that he will stay in college at LEAST 2 years. You can say he's stupid to stay, but it's his decision. He has his own way of looking at this. I expect him to come back some time in late December/ early January from his wrist injury. This year is a learning year for him and his fellow freshmen. In his 2nd year I expect them to WIN the NCAA championship. Then he will consider the NBA.


You are letting your Ohio State fandom cloud your better judgment. He will be in the NBA draft in '07. No way his mother advises him to turn down the guaranteed money and risk injury in college.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He's already injured...one more thing like this and his career could be over. He's gone ASAP. And if by some miracle he doesn't then I hope he wins a National Championship


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> He's already injured...one more thing like this and his career could be over. He's gone ASAP. And if by some miracle he doesn't then I hope he wins a National Championship


lol? His career over because of a wrist injury? You gotta be kidding he is 18 years old.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



JNice said:


> I can't imagine Oden not coming out. He would have to have an absolute flop of a freshman campaign to get taken out of the number 1 spot and I can't remember anyone turning down a certain number one pick. I don't think Oden will be quite as good right away in college that people think he will but I still think he'll be the number one pick.


 Duncan was going to be the number one pick after his junior year and likely after his sophomore year as well


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Please.

He'd be a Raptor if not for the rules.

I put the odds of Oden returning to OSU at 0%.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whatever year he decides to come out, he will still be the number one pick. He can do whatever he wants regarding coming out


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Please.
> 
> He'd be a Raptor if not for the rules.
> 
> I put the odds of Oden returning to OSU at 0%.



:rotf:

The odds of Oden returning are atleast 50/50. That's funny stuff.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

why does everyone just assume he'll be the number 1 pick? i never saw the kid play so i don't know how good he is but doesn't it make sense that a guy would average 30pts, 12 rebounds, 6 blocks a game or whatever he averaged in high school. especially against KIDS who are more worried about getting their drivers license or going to the prom. What if, against actual competition, he puts up a meager 6ppg and 4 rebounds? he's going to a college team with other players that may have been there for 3 or 4 years...i doubt he'll become the #1 option right away. maybe that's why some people say he'll stay in college for 2 years.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

kidd2rj said:


> why does everyone just assume he'll be the number 1 pick? i never saw the kid play so i don't know how good he is but doesn't it make sense that a guy would average 30pts, 12 rebounds, 6 blocks a game or whatever he averaged in high school. especially against KIDS who are more worried about getting their drivers license or going to the prom. What if, against actual competition, he puts up a meager 6ppg and 4 rebounds? he's going to a college team with other players that may have been there for 3 or 4 years...i doubt he'll become the #1 option right away. maybe that's why some people say he'll stay in college for 2 years.


Yeah you're right. And Hinrich and Collison should have gone ahead of LeBron in 2003. Collison had a 33-19 Sweet 16 game to eliminate Duke and LeBron was just playing against kids! Get that mess out of this forum. Especially since you've never seen Oden play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I've seen the kid play. He's the biggest great athlete to come along since Shaq. I think he could be 285-290 easy in 3-4 years of hitting the weights hard. he's gonna be dominant defensively right away. offensively he needs alot of work. He's no where close to being competent on offense.

He's gone though, can't risk it. 

If he works very hard he could be a monster with his size and athleticism.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I hope he ends up in the East. Oden vs. Howard would be the best center matchup since Hakeem vs. Robinson.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah you're right. And Hinrich and Collison should have gone ahead of LeBron in 2003. Collison had a 33-19 Sweet 16 game to eliminate Duke and LeBron was just playing against kids! Get that mess out of this forum. Especially since you've never seen Oden play.


hey, i was just playing devil's advocate here. Ever heard of kwame brown? i'm sure he had some good stats in high school but if he went to college, played against real talent and in a real system, perhaps some of his flaws would have come out and we may not have seen him go #1.

I've never been a big advocate of players getting drafted out of high school and think this rule by the NBA is one of the best. I want to somewhat know what i'm getting rather than risk a #1 pick on a high schooler.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

There's a world of difference between Kwame Brown and Greg Oden/Dwight Howard/LeBron James.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

bostonwr said:


> :rotf:
> 
> The odds of Oden returning are atleast 50/50. That's funny stuff.


0%


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ghoti said:


> 0%


You know they said the same about Noah


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

HB said:


> You know they said the same about Noah


That's ridiculous. Noah is a millionaire. He's Grant Hill. He can stay in college as long as he wants.

Oden is a pro being forced to play in college, and that is the ONLY reason he's there.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I think Oden is a different type of player. I agree with many that says he isn't just a basketball player. He is a student of education. He isn't the type that is so quick on getting into the NBA. He knows that it will always be there. So will education but the college atmosphere is something most HSers that jumped to the NBA were sorely missed. Other than Lebron James, Kobe Bryant and a couple of others didn't need it. But how many of these players could have used that 1 year in college.

Anyways, I read somewhere that in HS Oden was taking AP courses including calculus. His favorite subject is math. Good for him. It will give him more options than just the NBA. Unfortunately some of these kids that will NEVER EVER see the daylight in the NBA still thinks college is a bridge to the pros. They have something that many kids would love to have and thats free tuition to a school of their choice.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wow that's awesome! I took AP classes in high school (including Calculus!) and I would have went to the NBA the first chance I got. Look at Etan Thomas, you can still be an educated and worldly individual while in the NBA. You can go to college ANYTIME YOU WANT. And honestly, it makes more sense to go after wrapping up your NBA career. With your celebrity you can get in anywhere (Harvard, Yale, Stanford is what I mean) and you don't have to worry about juggling classes and practice and carrying the expectations of an entire campus on your shoulders. You can go to college for the sake of learning. Going now is going for the sake of staying academically eligible.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

You're right, I would have gone to the NBA after my first year. But Greg Oden has a different perspective in life. I guess he wants to fully appreciate that college atmosphere more than "working". Yes even though he is playing a game, we also must realize that the NBA is their career.

To anyone that doesn't understand what I'm talking about when I say college atmospehere then I really can't give you an understanding of it. I will say this, I never went to a big time college. So, I too never really appreciate the college atmosphere. Although I wish i went to a big time sports college with good academics (Duke, comes to my mind). I would love to listen to the Cameron crazies or be part of those rabid SEC football fans. I would have definitely love to drive to Storrs, Connecticut with huge traffic getting into the arena and watch UCONN basketball. 

I think that is what Greg Oden wants. To listen to the passion of these fans. He probably realizes in some ways or another that college is the last stop to playing pure basketball. Everything after that, is about your work. He wants to be on that floor when his teammates are jumping up and down like insane fans when they hit a last second shot. Maybe he wants to understand what it is like to play in the March madness. Maybe he is an ultimate team player and he understands that the majority of his teammates will NEVER EVER feel this emotion again in their basketball career. 

To some, money is not everything.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I hope he ends up in the East. Oden vs. Howard would be the best center matchup since Hakeem vs. Robinson.


I expect Oden to win that matchup clearly.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

thatsnotgross said:


> To anyone that doesn't understand what I'm talking about when I say college atmospehere then I really can't give you an understanding of it. I will say this, I never went to a big time college. So, I too never really appreciate the college atmosphere. Although I wish i went to a big time sports college with good academics (Duke, comes to my mind). I would love to listen to the Cameron crazies or be part of those rabid SEC football fans. I would have definitely love to drive to Storrs, Connecticut with huge traffic getting into the arena and watch UCONN basketball.
> 
> I think that is what Greg Oden wants. To listen to the passion of these fans. He probably realizes in some ways or another that college is the last stop to playing pure basketball. Everything after that, is about your work. He wants to be on that floor when his teammates are jumping up and down like insane fans when they hit a last second shot. Maybe he wants to understand what it is like to play in the March madness. Maybe he is an ultimate team player and he understands that the majority of his teammates will NEVER EVER feel this emotion again in their basketball career.


I did. I went to Wisconsin. The atmosphere is overrated. Sure the gimmie jersey chaser women are a nice perk and probably on par with being a professional athlete, it just doesn't push you over the edge. Other than that there is no reason in my opinion to choose college over the NBA. No logical reason anyway. The passion of the fans? Give me a break, do you have any idea how annoying that must get? Devin Harris bought a car and drove it down University Avenue in the morning shortly after his junior season finished, but before he declared for the draft. The entire campus knew about the car before the afternoon was over; he was gone. You don't want nutcases like me (I'm not bad, the 50 year old boosters are BAD) that close to you.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I could understand where you're going with this. I just think Greg Oden is a Tim Duncan type. Not in terms of his skill sets but just the way he thinks about life, education and the NBA. I would love to see him stay in Ohio State for 2 years so I do have a bias. I would love for him to tell the world that I'm not just a stupid athlete but more than that. If he chooses to go, then I can't wait to see him in the NBA. 

Maybe you want him to go sooner because you're a wisconsin fan?


----------



## paintingshade (Nov 16, 2006)

I don' tknow about oden vrs howard... I think howard is a better rebounder, and has a better body as of now. who knows 3 years down the road though.. oden is as beast


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

HEre's an article on Oden. I'm thinking he plays at least 2 years at Ohio State. Not your usual prima donna star athlete. He has a different way of looking at things.
http://www.dispatch.com/bball/bball.php?story=dispatch/2006/12/16/20061216-A1-01.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Very, very good read


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

ghoti said:


> That's ridiculous. Noah is a millionaire. He's Grant Hill. He can stay in college as long as he wants.
> 
> Oden is a pro being forced to play in college, and that is the ONLY reason he's there.


This is really the bottom line.

People stay in college because they don't need the $.

Does Oden need the dough?


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

I can definitely see Noah staying all four years. He's definitely enjoying his college experience. 

I feel that if Ohio State wins the championship this year, Oden's going pro. Otherwise, he might be tempted to come back with the rest of the gang! Imagine this year's freshman playing with the incoming recruits! 

A Koufos-Oden inside tandem would give many NBA teams problems!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

dru_jones said:


> I can definitely see Noah staying all four years. He's definitely enjoying his college experience.
> 
> I feel that if Ohio State wins the championship this year, Oden's going pro. Otherwise, he might be tempted to come back with the rest of the gang! Imagine this year's freshman playing with the incoming recruits!
> 
> A Koufos-Oden inside tandem would give many NBA teams problems!


Have you seen Koufos? He's not giving an NBA big man any trouble. He's a poor man's Robert Swift (because both are white).


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



Ron Mexico said:


> in a top heavy draft where he is projected to go #1, that wouldn't be wise?



He's most likely going to be the number one pick nearly every draft for the next couple of years if he stays in school. Why should he rush? It's not as if he is going to lose his drafting status or his stock value will go down. If I were him, I would stay in school and develop his game more.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

if oden stays in school longer than one year ill sell my house and donate the money to bbb.net 

ohio have snapped up Koufos because they know there is ZERO chance of greg being there next year


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



Jizzy said:


> He's most likely going to be the number one pick nearly every draft for the next couple of years if he stays in school. *Why should he rush? It's not as if he is going to lose his drafting status or his stock value will go down.* If I were him, I would stay in school and develop his game more.


Actually it can if he gets hurt. I don't know his financial situation but unless the kid is already rich I would get to the NBA ASAP. I think you got to take the money if its there.


----------



## RHUBB54321 (Jun 16, 2006)

You can play in the NBA and go to college. People go to college to make money in the future, it's an investement. But if you are offered million you can skip college. If you don't cut it in the NBA you have millions to pay for your college education and whatever else you want. People act as though its one or the other. People work 40 50 60 hours a week and still go to college. You can do both, but nobody with millions wants too, they want to party like it's 1999, well me 2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



TYRONE BIGGUMS said:


> He would`nt have been a top 3 pick this year,wait till 2007 and hes making big bank.....ill wager 100 bucks with anyone that barring terminal injuries he will be leaving ohio state after 1 season


He would have been #1 this year if he was eligible. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

There may be some logic is staying back a year or two to develop your game. I'm not a cap expert so please help me out....

You get drafted #1 and sign the scale contract (like $3M per year for 2 years plus a team option). Then if you're at an all-star level you seek a max extension right away after the 2 years. 

But if your game is still undeveloped after 2 years, you won't get max money.(or you could get bounced to the NBDL, but it's safe to say Oden won't have to worry about that).

Anyway, it is in a player's best interest to hit the 2 year mark running rather than still trying to learn post moves at that point. It's a moot point if you think Oden will enter the NBA at an all-star level (I've seen him play twice and I'm not sure about that).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Victor Page said:


> There may be some logic is staying back a year or two to develop your game. I'm not a cap expert so please help me out....
> 
> You get drafted #1 and sign the scale contract (like $3M per year for 2 years plus a team option). Then if you're at an all-star level you seek a max extension right away after the 2 years.
> 
> ...


Not how it works.

You are on the rookie scale the first two seasons but the team has two more option years to keep you at the rookie scale.

So it is in his best interest to declare early.

19-23 Rookie contract
23-28 first MAX contract
28-30 Extend first MAX contract then let it expire
30-36 Sign another MAX contract.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ima tell it like it is homes, and not even by the hated. if he aint in this next draft, our boys gon b yellin 'OVER-RATED'.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

as much as i'd like to believe otherwise, i think there _is_ some risk for players like greg oden. i don't know if it's real risk or just perceived risk, but it wouldn't allow me to necessarily sleep well every night, that's for sure.

injury is the obvious one. given the sport's history, i don't think it's a major risk (how many players have really lost their draft stock due to injury? it's a tiny minority, although it's not absolutely zero either) but it could certainly _feel_ like that, and that's what would bother me. obsessing over your knees for one year after another wouldn't be the most pleasant experience for anyone. you'd have to be a special person to put up with it- or rather, not even _have to_ put up with it because you wouldn't think about it at all. i certainly wouldn't belong in that group.

number two is the less obvious risk, but i think it's becoming more real with each passing year: playing _too much_ college ball. this would've sounded absurd as recently as even 10 years ago (might still sound absurd), but these days your stock is heavily dependent on your 'ceiling'. the more you play at the ncaa level, the more your ceiling manages to expose itself for all to see (or at least that's what "we'd" think- whether it's true is not absolutely important here). the kicker is that it almost doesn't matter how good you are- if people _know_ how good/even extraordinary you are, it almost hurts you. this is a human psychology issue, granted, but i think some people (even gm's) would rather you *not* show your hand than they would that you do. i mean, it's especially true with players of oden's calibre (imo): people would rather entertain the possibility that you _are_ indeed *superman* (literally) than they would that you're not- it becomes a marketing issue- regardless of whether you're incredibly good anyway.

so going back to the original point, the longer oden remains in college (it's crazy that i'm even typing these words since he's only a freshman- he's barely _in_ college) the greater the chance that his hype machine loses some momentum at some point (although not all of it, of course). and as we all know, a player's hype machine plays a serious role in how he's perceived come draft time, so it's a legitimate concern for some people (and again, even some gm's). 

if greg wants to stay in college, more power to him. i don't know his personality at all, and if it's something he'd rather do, _all_ power to him. that said, i can only go on how i'd feel in the same situation- and i couldn't say i'd be entirely comfortable to do the same given the risk that *i* would perceive around myself.

of course, thinking about a second (let alone third) max contract is going too far, even for me. if i were in college, i'd just be thinking about my rookie scale contract- that would be my pot of gold. after all, those contracts (especially near the top of the lotto) would be enough to live off of for, quite comfortably, one's entire life. it wouldn't guarantee life in eternal luxury, maybe, but i don't think that life in eternal luxury would necessarily motivate a college player one way or the other. if you were to leave college to make money in the pro game, i think the rookie contract would be enough of a motivating force. the greed would come later.

peace


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Not how it works.
> 
> You are on the rookie scale the first two seasons but the team has two more option years to keep you at the rookie scale.
> 
> ...


You act like the only reason people play basketball is the money. But if you already earn hundreds millions then why you should have another million. Even if he comes out after 4 year he will have enough $$$ to find a hot girl.
Maybe Greg Oden wants to be well educated or learn some post moves in college like he always stated before.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

belgian said:


> You act like the only reason people play basketball is the money. But if you already earn hundreds millions then why you should have another million. Even if he comes out after 4 year he will have enough $$$ to find a hot girl.
> Maybe Greg Oden wants to be well educated or learn some post moves in college like he always stated before.


So long as he's in college, the only people allowed to make money on him are Ohio State & the NCAA. He doesn't have millions, and won't until he arrives in the show.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amareca said:


> I expect Oden to win that matchup clearly.


Then of course he gets destroyed by Amare.


On topic ... I have a feeling Oden will in fact stay another year. Just a hunch with no factual basis behind it.

I doubt injury is too much a concern. Short of him getting his leg chopped off, even if he got injured he could rehab, come back, and he'd still be the auto no 1.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

belgian said:


> You act like the only reason people play basketball is the money. But if you already earn hundreds millions then why you should have another million. Even if he comes out after 4 year he will have enough $$$ to find a hot girl.
> Maybe Greg Oden wants to be well educated or learn some post moves in college like he always stated before.


post moves can be learned in the nba. they can be learned in the offseason. then oden will have unlimited practice time with coaches constantly working with him.

and leaving college early to go pro does not mean he has to give up his education. he will have plenty of money to pay for college.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> post moves can be learned in the nba. they can be learned in the offseason. then oden will have unlimited practice time with coaches constantly working with him.
> 
> and leaving college early to go pro does not mean he has to give up his education. he will have plenty of money to pay for college.


Its not as easy as you make it sound. There are lots of bigs in the NBA that dont have an idea of how to use post moves. Depending on where he lands, he might never get a chance to work with coaches that will give him the necessary instructions to help him in that aspect


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Its not as easy as you make it sound. There are lots of bigs in the NBA that dont have an idea of how to use post moves. Depending on where he lands, he might never get a chance to work with coaches that will give him the necessary instructions to help him in that aspect


he can hire his own coaches. he can go to a big man camp. he can work with former or current players to help him. and then there is the whole fact that he really doesn't need post moves in college, so why does everyone assume he would develop them there.

there are tons of options out there if he really wants to improve.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I really don't think he'll come out. It doesn't look like his right hand will be normal during this season. We aren't going to see the best Oden this year and if he comes back next year their team should be pretty damned good and they could win an NCAA championship. I think he'll stay... as of now. He's certainly not ready for the NBA, from what i've seen.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> I really don't think he'll come out. It doesn't look like his right hand will be normal during this season. We aren't going to see the best Oden this year and if he comes back next year their team should be pretty damned good and they could win an NCAA championship. I think he'll stay... as of now. He's certainly not ready for the NBA, from what i've seen.


I assume the Wisconsin game ended, and your judgement is based off the fresh memories of a very poor game? It could be coincidence, but your post is a matter of minutes after the game. While I agree with parts of it, he needs to come out this season. If only to solidify his financial future. The longer he stays in college, the less potential he's believed to have. If he were to stay another year and his offensive game didn't improve, there would be a lot more doubters out there. Also, the right hand situation can work both ways. While it's obviously still weak and hampers him psychologically, it also makes Oden realize he's mortal. That one injury can severely alter his future. All he needs to do is pick up a paper and read what happened to Bill Walker. That'll put it in perspective.

Oden will have his good and bad games throughout the season. Being a big man in college isn't simple, especially with the hype surrounding Oden.

Conley's been impressive, if he can gain a respectable jumper over the next year he'll be a great NBA prospect.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Conley won't develop that jumper in college, he'll develop it in the NBA. I can list a ton of guys who remained inconsistent or "streaky" on their jumpshots for four years in college, but learned how to shoot only a few months after getting to the league. One of them was in the crowd up in Madison tonight. I also wouldn't be shocked to see Alando figure out how to shoot once he hits the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I find it funny when people make arguements that athletes should stay in school, its usually because of the education. Thats fine and dandy, but if someone really wants an education there is nothing stopping them from getting one in the long run. Things like being treated like an idol on campus I would figure would make more sense. I have heard Oden is introverted so that might not work in his case, right now I think its a 50-50 chance that he comes out or not


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll take Kevin Durant at with the 1. 37 and 16 in his last game.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> if oden stays in school longer than one year ill sell my house and donate the money to bbb.net
> 
> ohio have snapped up Koufos because they know there is ZERO chance of greg being there next year



well bbb.net is about to be getting a huge donation in a few months.

Koufos had nothing to do with Oden. For one, you recruit a guy like Koufos because he's an absolute stud from your home state. On top of that Koufos isn't a Center, he's a power foward. They would be playing on the floor together. That right there should be enough to atleast make Oden think about coming back.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Conley won't develop that jumper in college, he'll develop it in the NBA. I can list a ton of guys who remained inconsistent or "streaky" on their jumpshots for four years in college, but learned how to shoot only a few months after getting to the league. One of them was in the crowd up in Madison tonight. I also wouldn't be shocked to see Alando figure out how to shoot once he hits the league.



There's also a lot of guys who have drastically improved their jumper while in college. Raymond Felton made huge strides, even a guy like Allen Iverson from year 1 to year 2 make great strides.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Greg Oden's schedule:

History of Rock and Roll...5 credits

Sociology 101..............5 credits

Varsity Basketball.........2 credits


That is his schedule for this semester. If you think he is there to get an education, you are fooling yourself.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Greg Oden's schedule:
> 
> History of Rock and Roll...5 credits
> 
> ...



If you think athletes take Physics, Calculus, etc. the quarter of their season, you are fooling yourself.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bostonwr said:


> If you think athletes take Physics, Calculus, etc. the quarter of their season, you are fooling yourself.


You beat me to it, and we are talking about a freshman here


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

HB said:


> You beat me to it, and we are talking about a freshman here



Yeah, god forbid he get his GEC's out of the way before he starts taking high level accounting classes.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Greg Oden's schedule:
> 
> History of Rock and Roll...5 credits
> 
> ...


That's an Ohio State education. History of Rock and Roll is 5 credits? Are you kidding me? Typically for me a 4 credit class would meet in lecture 3 times a week (or 2 power lectures) plus a discussion with a teaching assistant. A 5 credit class, and I never actually even took one, includes a lab in addition to lectures and discussion. What the hell class is History of Rock and Roll for 5 ****ing credits? Sociology 101..... fine, although again at State it looks like they tack on an extra credit or two and everyone in the world will tell you sociology 101 and anthropology 101 are two of the easiest intro college classes in the world. Varsity Basketball counts towards graduation? I'm outraged again. I guess it's a phys ed class.

PLUS! It's only 12 credits. He's on the 5 year path.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HB said:


> You beat me to it, and we are talking about a freshman here


Lol...basketball is a two semester sport and Oden more than likely will be playing with Team USA during the summers so when is he supposed to be getting this coveted education he is going to stay an extra year or two to get.

My guess is after hoops season he is out.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Lol...basketball is a two semester sport and Oden more than likely will be playing with Team USA during the summers so when is he supposed to be getting this coveted education he is going to stay an extra year or two to get.
> 
> My guess is after hoops season he is out.



OSU is on a quarters system. Basketball takes up the end of fall quarter, all of winter quarter (which is the schedule you posted) and then if they are fortunate enough to advance deep into the tourney it will take up the first 1-2 weeks of spring quarter. So there is plenty of time for him to take harder classes.


But again, they are called GEC's, he has to take 2 years of them before he could even apply to the Fisher College of Business so I'm really not sure what classes you expect him to be scheduling?


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> That's an Ohio State education. History of Rock and Roll is 5 credits? Are you kidding me? Typically for me a 4 credit class would meet in lecture 3 times a week (or 2 power lectures) plus a discussion with a teaching assistant. A 5 credit class, and I never actually even took one, includes a lab in addition to lectures and discussion. What the hell class is History of Rock and Roll for 5 ****ing credits? Sociology 101..... fine, although again at State it looks like they tack on an extra credit or two and everyone in the world will tell you sociology 101 and anthropology 101 are two of the easiest intro college classes in the world. Varsity Basketball counts towards graduation? I'm outraged again. I guess it's a phys ed class.
> 
> PLUS! It's only 12 credits. He's on the 5 year path.



Credits are based on number of hours spent in class so who cares if it's underwater basket weaving? If they are spending 3 days per week at 2 hours per class in the classroom it's going to be 5 credits regardless of what type of course it is. They also have these things that other schools have called "electives" you need these mysterious "electives" to graduate.

I'm pretty sure you know absolutely nothing about an Ohio State education. I'm also pretty sure that Ohio State is one of the finest public universities in the United States.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ Nimreitz complaining about a college basketball player taking 12 credit hours for a semester. How many should he take whilst trying to maintain good grades upon a hectic basketball schedule. We are talking about their star player here, if he does choose to return, you don't want him sitting out the season because of bad grades


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol @ Nimreitz complaining about a college basketball player taking 12 credit hours four a semester. How many should he take whilst trying to maintain good grades upon a hectic basketball schedule. We are talking about their star player here, if he does choose to return, you don't want him sitting out the season because of bad grades



I could be totally wrong on this but I actually think Greg is taking more than the minimum required credits. With OSU being on QTRS, I'm not sure that he needs to take enough credits for full-time status (which is 12), again I could be totally wrong but I thought I heard this somewhere.

This is also his 3rd quarter of enrollment, if he wasn't serious about academics he wouldn't have been on campus taking a full course load this Summer.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bostonwr said:


> Credits are based on number of hours spent in class so who cares if it's underwater basket weaving? If they are spending 3 days per week at 2 hours per class in the classroom it's going to be 5 credits regardless of what type of course it is. They also have these things that other schools have called "electives" you need these mysterious "electives" to graduate.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know absolutely nothing about an Ohio State education. I'm also pretty sure that Ohio State is one of the finest public universities in the United States.


*No need to poke fun at someone's education, even through sarcasm. - Lachlanwood32*

I'm not criticizing History of Rock and Roll for being a legit elective, I'm criticizing it for being 5 credits. I know what a credit hour is, and that this class is going to be 1/24th of his college education is outrageous. Now in response to you telling me that Greg is just knocking off classes before he can apply to the Business School, come on. And for the record, I'm even more outrages since learning OSU is technically on the quarter system. That means he needs ridiculously long classes to constitute 5 credits. Like 7 hours a week or more; yeah ****ing right.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm not criticizing History of Rock and Roll for being a legit elective, I'm criticizing it for being 5 credits. I know what a credit hour is, and that this class is going to be 1/24th of his college education is outrageous. Now in response to you telling me that Greg is just knocking off classes before he can apply to the Business School, come on. And for the record, I'm even more outrages since learning OSU is technically on the quarter system. That means he needs ridiculously long classes to constitute 5 credits. Like 7 hours a week or more; yeah ****ing right.



Thanks, I will hold my head up high, it's a good school and getting a degree from there is quite meaningful.

*No need for personal attacks. - Lachlanwood32* do you have any purpose with these posts?

Yes, I'm telling you that Greg is knocking off classes before he can apply to the Business school, that's what people do, they take their GEC's and electives for 2 years and apply to the Business school. If you don't wanna accept that that is how things are done then I'm sorry but it's the way it is. 

So if Greg decides to stick around expect a whole bunch of history, english, sociology, etc. on his schedule with electives.


Also, I don't get your last comment, are you saying you don't believe that there are classes at OSU that require 6-7 hours of "in-class" time per week? If that's what you're saying, you're wrong yet again.

It's not 1/24 of his required credits either, it's about half of that. It's quite obvious you're *Yet again, no need.* totally clueless about the quarters system.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bostonwr said:


> Thanks, I will hold my head up high, it's a good school and getting a degree from there is quite meaningful.
> 
> *Edited. - Lachlanwood32* do you have any purpose with these posts?
> 
> ...


5 * 24 = 120

Am I wrong? Now I don't really want to criticize OSU because besides being a Big Ten rival I have nothing against the school and I know it's good. Secondly, I think OSU might be mislabeled as being on the quarter system. Seems like you get a long fall "quarter" and a long spring "quarter", I'm obviously missing something here. Anyway, I don't doubt that there are classes with that much in class time. I said myself that I know of classes like that, it's just that those classes have a discussion section and a lab. It's not 6 hours of lecture each week. I highly doubt there is a lab for History of Rock and Roll.

I'm starting to think that one or more of the assumptions I'm making are wrong. Is it a true quarter system, or are two of them bigger? Are only two required per year for full time status? Is 120 credits standard for graduation, or is some other measurement used? ****, I don't care. He's taking varsity basketball and history of rock and roll plus a wank intro sociology class that everyone including myself takes and gets an A in. That's 1 real class, and barely. He's not there for the intellectual stimulation.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> 5 * 24 = 120
> 
> Am I wrong? Now I don't really want to criticize OSU because besides being a Big Ten rival I have nothing against the school and I know it's good. Secondly, I think OSU might be mislabeled as being on the quarter system. Seems like you get a long fall "quarter" and a long spring "quarter", I'm obviously missing something here. Anyway, I don't doubt that there are classes with that much in class time. I said myself that I know of classes like that, it's just that those classes have a discussion section and a lab. It's not 6 hours of lecture each week. I highly doubt there is a lab for History of Rock and Roll.
> 
> I'm starting to think that one or more of the assumptions I'm making are wrong. Is it a true quarter system, or are two of them bigger? Are only two required per year for full time status? Is 120 credits standard for graduation, or is some other measurement used? ****, I don't care. He's taking varsity basketball and history of rock and roll plus a wank intro sociology class that everyone including myself takes and gets an A in. That's 1 real class, and barely. He's not there for the intellectual stimulation.



You need something like 180+ credit hours to graduate at OSU. It's a quarters system, Fall, Winter, Spring, Summer. Summer is optional so basically to get 2 semesters worth of classes, you take 3 quarters. Greg took summer classes this year.

There are lots of classes that have 3 lectures per week where the lectures are approximately 2 hours long each, I'm sure this is the case with this particular class. 


Again, he needs the sociology class and he needs something like 20-25 elective hours to graduate so these are the types of courses he has to take at some point so why not take it during the quarter where you're playing basketball the entire time? There's nothing unusual about this, I would hardly expect someone who needs to carry probably a 3.2 or better to get into the Fisher College of Business to take physics and advanced chem as electives.

He's going to need to take a few calculus classes (he may have already started doing this since this is his 3rd quarter of school) at some point in order to apply to the business school.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Another thing that hasn't been brought up is if he was SOOO sure that he's gone after this year, then why take summer classes and why even bother declaring a major? Particularly a major that at OSU is very competitive.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Because he plans on graduating at SOME point. Why does it matter if he bolts this summer or in two summers, he will still be shy of a degree.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Nimreitz, Bostonwr please don't go into so much detail next time. While you might enjoy stalking Oden, paying OSU for his class schedule, and scrutinizing his path towards a degree it does come off as somewhat...stalkerish?

Why don't you just agree to disagree and move on instead of discussing every class he's taking, "wank intro sociology classes," History of Rock, Business Schools, minimum GPAs, semester course loads, credits, etc.. It is somewhat humorous though, if you two are seriously squabbling about this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Delusional. He's not coming back to school. First of all, Ohio State has always been a joke of a curriculum. Andy Katzenmoyer once studied Aids Awareness and Golf in the same semester. Bradley would never even dream of offering courses that easy for its students.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

HKF said:


> Delusional. He's not coming back to school. First of all, Ohio State has always been a joke of a curriculum. Andy Katzenmoyer once studied Aids Awareness and Golf in the same semester. Bradley would never even dream of offering courses that easy for its students.



:lol: Bradley. Get the hell outta here. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Nimreitz, Bostonwr please don't go into so much detail next time. While you might enjoy stalking Oden, paying OSU for his class schedule, and scrutinizing his path towards a degree it does come off as somewhat...stalkerish?



I fail to see how me defending the school and Oden's schedule that someone else posted is "stalkerish" but hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Nimreitz, Bostonwr please don't go into so much detail next time. While you might enjoy stalking Oden, paying OSU for his class schedule, and scrutinizing his path towards a degree it does come off as somewhat...stalkerish?
> 
> Why don't you just agree to disagree and move on instead of discussing every class he's taking, "wank intro sociology classes," History of Rock, Business Schools, minimum GPAs, semester course loads, credits, etc.. It is somewhat humorous though, if you two are seriously squabbling about this.


Actually the class schedule came from me via a local reporter who interviewed him before the OSU/UT hoops game. The other info is just a click away and does not really require stalking just a zest for being informed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bostonwr said:


> :lol: Bradley. Get the hell outta here. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You think OSU is a credible academic university? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Actually the class schedule came from me via a local reporter who interviewed him before the OSU/UT hoops game. The other info is just a click away and does not really require stalking just a zest for being informed.


Yeah are you kidding me? I didn't think I went into any specific detail at all, in fact the only "stalkerish" thing I did was go to the OSU Business School website and look at the requirements for admission as an undergrad. And I didn't even post that.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

HKF said:


> You think OSU is a credible academic university? Are you kidding me?



These people seem to think so....

http://www.usnews.com/usnews/edu/college/rankings/brief/t1natudoc_brief.php


http://www.4icu.org/top200/

http://www.4icu.org/topNorth-America/




Funny, no mention of Bradley on any of those lists. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Now run along son, feel free to come back when you're done making a total fool out of yourself.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

bostonwr said:


> These people seem to think so....
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/usnews/edu/college/rankings/brief/t1natudoc_brief.php
> 
> ...


Speaking of making a total fool out of yourself, your post did just that.

Your first list is a ranking of National Universities which is not what Bradley is. 



> Those in the National Universities group are the 248 American universities (162 public and 86 private) that offer a wide range of undergraduate majors as well as master's and doctoral degrees; many strongly emphasize research.


Bradley is a Master's University



> Universities–Master's
> 
> Like the National Universities, these institutions provide a full range of undergraduate and master's programs. But they offer few, if any, doctoral programs. The 557 universities in this category are ranked within four geographic areas-North, South, Midwest, and West-because, in general, they tend to draw students heavily from surrounding states.


Bradley is #7 in the Midwest, so yes they are ranked much higher than OSU.

Now for the second and third links, they clearly state they are based on internet popularity, not academic ranking.

Enjoy your crow. I suggest bbq sauce


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bostonwr said:


> http://www.4icu.org/top200/
> 
> http://www.4icu.org/topNorth-America/


Texas ahead of MIT? Princeton at #25!?!?!? Real credible.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

he'll be there


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



Seed said:


> Why does everyone think that he will be in the draft next year, every Bulls fan saying they'll likely land Oden next year as well. I really don't think he will be in the draft next year he's going to be in a top heavy draft which would be unwise to him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

God damn! bostonwr got his ******* ripped a new one. :laugh:


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Will Oden really be in 2007 Draft*



MemphisX said:


> Tim Duncan was the last sure fire #1 pick to return to scholl and he did it twice.


hopefully oden stays for a few years, im tired of the classic "developmental projects" of the NBA.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Except Oden isn't a project!!!


----------

